
Android hidden API restriction bypass (= API 30) - funker2013
https://github.com/ChickenHook/RestrictionBypass
======
pjmlp
Even if this works today, it might fail by next Android update.

Also don't complain if Google eventually removes any app from Play Store that
happens to have this library on the APK.

------
londons_explore
What are these hidden API's typically?

Do any confer extra permissions or rights an app shouldn't have?

~~~
bleah1000
If they are talking about Java APIs, it's not that these APIs are hidden, it's
some functions that were never exposed are being misused by apps using
reflection. Some of this functionality has been allowed to be used by apps
because there was or is not a good replacement, or a large number of important
apps were using that functionality. The trick is that the use of those
functions is gated by the Android API you are targeting, so if you target the
latest API, you can't use the "hidden APIs" any more. I'm not sure what this
is bypassing, the API check or maybe some of the new reflection checks.

Doing this is a recipe for disaster, because your app will stop working in a
future release as the "hidden APIs" are removed, or the methods to access the
"hidden APIs" are removed. You are guaranteeing that your app will fail soon.

So don't ever use this.

